# The Gumbo Fatty



## rgautheir20420 (Sep 6, 2014)

So here we have what I'm calling the gumbo fatty. It is sauteed onion, pepper, and celery along with shrimp chopped and seasoned with blackening seasoning. This is stuffed inside of 1.25 lb of fresh ground pork seasoned in the same Andouille seasoning blend I do for my smoked version...minus the cure of course. Finally it's wrapped in the bacon weave. This will be smoked in the MES 30 at 275 using pittmaster pellets in the AMNPS. 

Once done it will be sliced and gumbo ladled on top of it. 













20140906_101934.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 6, 2014


















20140906_102655.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 6, 2014


















20140906_104841.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 6, 2014


----------



## food junkie (Sep 6, 2014)

Sounds good to me.

What part of bayou country are you from?

Keep us posted with the final results is pics


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Sep 6, 2014)

I grew up in New Orleans. I was in Lafayette and Acadiana and Baton Rouge a lot throughout school for sports also. Always eating out. Smoking begins in a couple hours.


----------



## cabinetmansc (Sep 6, 2014)

I saw Gumbo and had to comment. So basically you roll everything up and chill it to hold shape and then weave the bacon? Looks awesome. Its still a little too warm up here to do an actual gumbo on the stove but it is getting closer. 

Had a boss from Lafayette that introduced me to all the simple goodness of the foreign country in America of Nawlins.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Sep 7, 2014)

So this thing was amazing!!! That's all I've got to say. Enjoy the q-view. 













20140906_193026.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 7, 2014


















20140906_193752.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 7, 2014


















20140906_194157.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 7, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

It sure looks good. Very nice weave. I will have to admit I have never thought of a gumbo fatty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

